# Comics



## lg325




----------



## toobfreak




----------



## miketx




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

https://spencerhaire.files.wordpress.com/2016/11/hell.jpg


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

This is pretty witty if you think about it for a second...


----------



## lg325

Daily Comics

presented by 
	

DilbertMarch 14, 2021


   Just some Sunday morning comics .Enjoy with your coffee .

GarfieldMarch 14, 2021



LuannMarch 14, 2021



Non SequiturMarch 14, 2021



DoonesburyMarch 14, 2021


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

Random  Have a good   Sunday all


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

Random


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## kseeding




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

ChemEngineer might enjoy this one...


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

lg325 said:


> View attachment 477980


Progress. 


			https://i.ibb.co/LdxjH3k/fountain.jpg


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## MelanieWi1l




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## asaratis




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## the other mike

Groucho was the man.


----------



## lg325




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

(might take a bit)


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## Stryder50




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Took me a sec to get the prior post. That's probably a good sign.


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## percysunshine




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

I miss Uncle Duke


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325

from 1951


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

*I just experienced a similar situation today at lunch.                                   

 *


----------



## toobfreak

lg325 said:


> View attachment 572678from 1951



Wow, I never saw that one!


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

View attachment


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

*This may belong in thePolitical Satire board  *


----------



## lg325




----------



## toobfreak




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325

*An amusing cartoon and commentary on today's economy.  *


----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325

This has happened to me


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

*I have known kids like this when I was a kid  *


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

The only Paul Gauguin I know was a french artist.


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

lg325 said:


> View attachment 603658This has happened to me



Whats a plugger????


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## lg325

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Whats a plugger????


It's an older person who is just a regular joe that just plugs along through life not use to the modern world. As far as the bathroom incident when the light went out I thought I was going to get mugged, so while still on the toilet in the dark I had my pocket knife out. Scared the crap out of me.    This a better explanation.                  
_*Pluggers*_ is a comic panel created by Jeff MacNelly (creator of _Shoe_) in 1993 that relies on reader submissions (referred to as "Pluggerisms") for the premise of each day's panel. In the context of this strip, "pluggers" are defined as rural, blue-collar workers who live a typical working-class American lifestyle, accompanied by a mentality characteristic of the G.I. and Baby Boomer generations.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

lg325 said:


> It's an older person who is just a regular joe that just plugs along through life not use to the modern world. As far as the bathroom incident when the light went out I thought I was going to get mugged, so while still on the toilet in the dark I had my pocket knife out. Scared the crap out of me.



Ok, thanks.  Never heard that term before.

It's happened to me several times, but they were automated restrooms in business buildings.
All you gotta do is reach up and wave your hands around.......they should come back on.  
Or open and close your stall door.  Movement will turn the lights on again.


----------



## lg325




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

lg325 said:


>



I must be one............cause I buy C'mas stamps, but I never send C'mas cards!!!  LOL


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

lg325 said:


> View attachment 610508


*Hanoi Jane Never Stopped Going Through the "Terrible Twos"*


Truman Capote visited Henry Fonda during a tantrum by Jane, who was 12 at the time.  She did exactly what the kid in the cartoon did, because Henry wouldn't buy her some dress she insisted on having.


----------



## lg325




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

lg325 said:


> View attachment 653229



When the scamdemic hit this country and they started spewing "symptoms" of COVID........

They were describing EXACTLY, all the allergy symptoms I've been having since the 80's!!!!


----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325

*Social commentary mixed with comics I love it.  

 *


----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## lg325




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------



## Jim H - VA USA




----------

